# Does anyone use the Optiwatt App?



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Just curious if anyone uses the Optiwatt App? I get ads for it on FB all the time. It looks interesting, but also I am still learning about when peak charging times are good. The app seems to sync with your home power company to schedule when best charging times are.


----------

